# Buying a Lathe for a gift - Need Help Please - Pictures



## TotalNovice (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi there,

I am brand new to this site. I am shopping for my "better half" for Christmas, and he always talks about how he wants to turn wood.

He has been talking for years about how he wants a lathe. I can't afford to buy a brand new one, so I've been looking used. 

I don't know the first thing about this machinery. I always see him on this website, so I thought maybe you guys could help me.

He is really interested in making bowls and furniture. Am I correct to assume that a mini lathe would be too small for this?

I found a guy locally who was selling a lathe and an old wood planer for $350. It comes with other woodworking tools as well. He doesn't have much info on them. But I do have pictures of the lathe:















I don't know if I'd be an idiot not to snatch it up or an idiot to buy it. 

Thanks for any advice that can help me!

Also here's a mini lathe for $150: Grizzly Wood Lathe for sale. Its a Model G9247. Variable speed 0-4500 rpm. Good condition but missing the tool rest. Motor runs good. I bought this lathe used 3 years ago and I have never used it. The motor runs smooth and quiet:





Please help me, I'm so ignorant! 
Thanks,
Katie


----------



## buzz sawyer (Dec 16, 2008)

Katie, 
First, I think it's really thougthful you want to do this. $350 seems like a lot of money considering what I see in the pics. Looks like the whole thing sat outside for a couple months.  Now if the planer is really good, then the price may be reasonable. Does your BH have any other woodworking tools? Experience? 

Is there anyone near you who can check this out?
I would look around first. Tools that are worn out or in poor condition can be dangerous.


----------



## woodshop (Dec 16, 2008)

buzz sawyer said:


> Katie,
> First, I think it's really thougthful you want to do this. $350 seems like a lot of money considering what I see in the pics. Looks like the whole thing sat outside for a couple months. Now if the planer is really good, then the price may be reasonable. Does your BH have any other woodworking tools? Experience?
> 
> Is there anyone near you who can check this out?
> I would look around first. Tools that are worn out or in poor condition can be dangerous.



I agree with Buzz entirely... that old lathe just doesn't look all that good to be honest. As Buzz said, if you get a decent planer out of the deal, but even then, what kind of planer, how beat are the bearings etc? You really need somebody that knows woodworking machinery to help you with this or you're just rolling the dice. Also... while I admire your wanting to get something for your husband, as a woodworker myself I have a much better idea of what I want or more important, what I really need in that department than anybody else, and would rather be involved in that kind of purchase unless I've given somebody a list of things and they pick something from it. 

If I was closer I'd be glad to look at it for you.


----------



## Inspired by God (Dec 17, 2008)

*Grizzly might be your answer*

http://www.grizzly.com/products/category.aspx?key=565000
The above link will take you to the Grizzly page for Wood Lathes. I have used and probably abused a model G0584 for about 5 years. It has done everything I've asked it to and is still used at least 1 or 2 times a week. I have several Grizzly machines in my shop and have found them to be very dependable for the price. The lathe in the picture might be alright if you were only going to turn spindles, but it doesn't look like a very good deal for $350. For a few bucks more you could have a lathe that will do a lot more. I have turned everything from Ink Pens to large bowls on mine and I have never regretted spending the few extra dollars for a new piece of equipment.

May God Smile on all your Endeavors


----------



## buzz sawyer (Dec 17, 2008)

+1 
Good idea on the Grizzly link. I have a planer and band saw from them and they work fine.


----------



## Dennis_Peacock (Dec 20, 2008)

Run...!!!!! From the craftsman lathe. I had one and it's really junk.

Look for your hubby a Jet 1220 mini lathe. Many people get hooked on mini lathes. I have a Powermatic 3520A lathe, but that would set you back to buy one new around $2700. I have turned some on the Jet 1220 VS Mini and I really like it alot. It will be my next lathe purchase for small turnings such as pens, goblets, saucers, and bowls sized at 11" and smaller.

Also stay away from the old carbon steel turning tools. They won't hold an edge for very long, so a much wiser use of your money is on High Speed Steel turning tools. Harbor Freight has a decent starter set for under $50 that are HSS and I have used them and liked them a lot.


----------



## TreeWizard (Dec 21, 2008)

I'll disagree somewhat. If the rust on the bed of the Craftsmen lathe is surface rust it can be sanded off and the lathe will be just fine. I have a lathe just like that one and it works very well. I don't know how much luck he would have with a mini lathe if he wants to turn bowls, but I turn them on a lathe just like you are looking at all the time.

The tools in the drawer are also Craftsman tools and are probably the same age as the lathe. The lathe was probably made in the late 1960's or early 1970's.


----------

